# RIP Chloe :(



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

RIP Chloe!!!! Love that fish  ...she's probably chillin' in her sunken slug bug in fish heaven right now


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry BK, she looks so sweet. *hugs*


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys   She was a sweetheart! phooey. Biggest turnoff about pets, they never last nearly as long as you want them to... :/


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Such a pretty little girl. RIP Chloe.


----------

